# Maduro: Enough killings, you murderers!



## Bleipriester

39 people died during the recent weeks in Venezuela because of violent anti-government actions. Armed mobs patrol barricaded neighborhoods and kill people.

"The latest deaths bring the total death toll of more than a month of violence to 39, including 13 killed as a result of the actions of opposition supporters and five confirmed dead at the hands of state security forces.

During his speech Thursday, Maduro defended the work of security forces.

“The Bolivarian National Guard has put up a great, heroic fight. They have lost men, been killed by snipers … and attacked by criminal gangs,” he said."

Maduro Condemns Violence as Venezuela Death Toll Nears 40


----------



## williepete

I wonder if anyone from this peanut gallery would like to reassess their support for socialism:

*10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela’s Descent Into Socialist Hell
*
_Nearly two decades of socialism has left oil-rich Venezuela in an unparalleled crisis. _

_Nevertheless, Chávez’s regime received plaudits from numerous left-wing academics, politicians, and celebrities who have now gone quiet on the matter. Here are ten of the most prominent examples.
_
*Noam Chomsky
Sean Penn
Oliver Stone
Jesse Jackson
Michael Moore
Jeremy Corbyn
Diego Maradona
Naomi Campbell
Joseph Stiglitz (economist)
Danny Glover*

Videos:
10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela's Descent Into Socialist Hell - Breitbart


----------



## Bleipriester

williepete said:


> I wonder if anyone from this peanut gallery would like to reassess their support for socialism:
> 
> *10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela’s Descent Into Socialist Hell
> *
> _Nearly two decades of socialism has left oil-rich Venezuela in an unparalleled crisis. _
> 
> _Nevertheless, Chávez’s regime received plaudits from numerous left-wing academics, politicians, and celebrities who have now gone quiet on the matter. Here are ten of the most prominent examples._
> 
> *Noam Chomsky*
> *Sean Penn*
> *Oliver Stone*
> *Jesse Jackson*
> *Michael Moore*
> *Jeremy Corbyn*
> *Diego Maradona*
> *Naomi Campbell*
> *Joseph Stiglitz (economist)*
> *Danny Glover*
> 
> Videos:
> 10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela's Descent Into Socialist Hell - Breitbart


Venezuela is still better off than in the 90's when your heroes exploited the country.


----------



## miketx

11. bernie sanders


----------



## esthermoon

Bleipriester said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone from this peanut gallery would like to reassess their support for socialism:
> 
> *10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela’s Descent Into Socialist Hell
> *
> _Nearly two decades of socialism has left oil-rich Venezuela in an unparalleled crisis. _
> 
> _Nevertheless, Chávez’s regime received plaudits from numerous left-wing academics, politicians, and celebrities who have now gone quiet on the matter. Here are ten of the most prominent examples._
> 
> *Noam Chomsky*
> *Sean Penn*
> *Oliver Stone*
> *Jesse Jackson*
> *Michael Moore*
> *Jeremy Corbyn*
> *Diego Maradona*
> *Naomi Campbell*
> *Joseph Stiglitz (economist)*
> *Danny Glover*
> 
> Videos:
> 10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela's Descent Into Socialist Hell - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is still better off than in the 90's when your heroes exploited the country.
Click to expand...

I've heard former president Chavez gave free healthcare to Venezuelans but I don't know if that's the truth or maybe just political propaganda...


----------



## miketx

Bleipriester said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone from this peanut gallery would like to reassess their support for socialism:
> 
> *10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela’s Descent Into Socialist Hell
> *
> _Nearly two decades of socialism has left oil-rich Venezuela in an unparalleled crisis. _
> 
> _Nevertheless, Chávez’s regime received plaudits from numerous left-wing academics, politicians, and celebrities who have now gone quiet on the matter. Here are ten of the most prominent examples._
> 
> *Noam Chomsky*
> *Sean Penn*
> *Oliver Stone*
> *Jesse Jackson*
> *Michael Moore*
> *Jeremy Corbyn*
> *Diego Maradona*
> *Naomi Campbell*
> *Joseph Stiglitz (economist)*
> *Danny Glover*
> 
> Videos:
> 10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela's Descent Into Socialist Hell - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is still better off than in the 90's when your heroes exploited the country.
Click to expand...

insane


----------



## Meathead

esthermoon said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone from this peanut gallery would like to reassess their support for socialism:
> 
> *10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela’s Descent Into Socialist Hell
> *
> _Nearly two decades of socialism has left oil-rich Venezuela in an unparalleled crisis. _
> 
> _Nevertheless, Chávez’s regime received plaudits from numerous left-wing academics, politicians, and celebrities who have now gone quiet on the matter. Here are ten of the most prominent examples._
> 
> *Noam Chomsky*
> *Sean Penn*
> *Oliver Stone*
> *Jesse Jackson*
> *Michael Moore*
> *Jeremy Corbyn*
> *Diego Maradona*
> *Naomi Campbell*
> *Joseph Stiglitz (economist)*
> *Danny Glover*
> 
> Videos:
> 10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela's Descent Into Socialist Hell - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is still better off than in the 90's when your heroes exploited the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard former president Chavez gave free healthcare to Venezuelans but I don't know if that's the truth or maybe just political propaganda...
Click to expand...

"Free" health care was done largely by exchanging oil for Cuban doctors.

Nothing is free young lady.


----------



## esthermoon

I'm pretty sure it was a good exchange! I read somewhere Cuba has really good doctors


----------



## Meathead

esthermoon said:


> I'm pretty sure it was a good exchange! I read somewhere Cuba has really good doctors


The better ones moved to Florida years ago.


----------



## fncceo

williepete said:


> *Noam Chomsky
> Sean Penn
> Oliver Stone
> Jesse Jackson
> Michael Moore
> Jeremy Corbyn
> Diego Maradona
> Naomi Campbell
> Joseph Stiglitz (economist)
> Danny Glover*



Well ... SEMI famous.


----------



## Toro

Bleipriester said:


> Venezuela is still better off than in the 90's when your heroes exploited the country.



hahaha

no

Once Latin America’s richest country, Venezuela can no longer feed its people, hobbled by the nationalization of farms as well as price and currency controls​
Venezuela Is Starving


----------



## esthermoon

Meathead said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was a good exchange! I read somewhere Cuba has really good doctors
> 
> 
> 
> The better ones moved to Florida years ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## pismoe

esthermoon said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone from this peanut gallery would like to reassess their support for socialism:
> 
> *10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela’s Descent Into Socialist Hell
> *
> _Nearly two decades of socialism has left oil-rich Venezuela in an unparalleled crisis. _
> 
> _Nevertheless, Chávez’s regime received plaudits from numerous left-wing academics, politicians, and celebrities who have now gone quiet on the matter. Here are ten of the most prominent examples._
> 
> *Noam Chomsky*
> *Sean Penn*
> *Oliver Stone*
> *Jesse Jackson*
> *Michael Moore*
> *Jeremy Corbyn*
> *Diego Maradona*
> *Naomi Campbell*
> *Joseph Stiglitz (economist)*
> *Danny Glover*
> 
> Videos:
> 10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela's Descent Into Socialist Hell - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is still better off than in the 90's when your heroes exploited the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard former president Chavez gave free healthcare to Venezuelans but I don't know if that's the truth or maybe just political propaganda...
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------------------   'chavez'  probably did give them FREE Healthcare using 'venzie' citizens  taxpayer money  to pay for that Free healthcare  .   Probably the same kind of Free healthcare that 'cuba' has as i roll my eyes .     Anyway , did you ever notice that when a rich foreigner needs 'healthcare' or big huge operation or  medical  treatment that he comes to the USA .   Anyway , 'chavez' successor 'maduro' now has ALL 'venzies' on a diet  Esther Moon ??


----------



## miketx

I hear they been losing a lot of weight.


----------



## pismoe

miketx said:


> I hear they been losing a lot of weight.


-----------------------------  but the ones that survive starvation are thin and wiry !!


----------



## miketx

pismoe said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they been losing a lot of weight.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------  but the ones that survive starvation are thin and wiry !!
Click to expand...

The criminal libs want that here.


----------



## pismoe

miketx said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they been losing a lot of weight.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------  but the ones that survive starvation are thin and wiry !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The criminal libs want that here.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------------------   yep , now / last few years its all about WELLNESS , i wonder how they'll enforce it .


----------



## pismoe

and some more info ---   Venezuela protests: Women march against Maduro - BBC News   ---    women marching and protesting against 'maduro' and coming face to face with 'maduros' well fed and well armed militia , cops and military .


----------



## Bleipriester

Toro said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is still better off than in the 90's when your heroes exploited the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha
> 
> no
> 
> Once Latin America’s richest country, Venezuela can no longer feed its people, hobbled by the nationalization of farms as well as price and currency controls​
> Venezuela Is Starving
Click to expand...

Imperialist propaganda. Your regime wants a satellit state, this is why you guys are crying wolf here. There are many capitalist countries where people starve to death, yet not a single thread about this you managed to create.


----------



## Indeependent

esthermoon said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone from this peanut gallery would like to reassess their support for socialism:
> 
> *10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela’s Descent Into Socialist Hell
> *
> _Nearly two decades of socialism has left oil-rich Venezuela in an unparalleled crisis. _
> 
> _Nevertheless, Chávez’s regime received plaudits from numerous left-wing academics, politicians, and celebrities who have now gone quiet on the matter. Here are ten of the most prominent examples._
> 
> *Noam Chomsky*
> *Sean Penn*
> *Oliver Stone*
> *Jesse Jackson*
> *Michael Moore*
> *Jeremy Corbyn*
> *Diego Maradona*
> *Naomi Campbell*
> *Joseph Stiglitz (economist)*
> *Danny Glover*
> 
> Videos:
> 10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela's Descent Into Socialist Hell - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is still better off than in the 90's when your heroes exploited the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard former president Chavez gave free healthcare to Venezuelans but I don't know if that's the truth or maybe just political propaganda...
Click to expand...

"free healthcare"...that's a rather loose phrase.
I can get a free coffee that tastes like burnt tar.


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone from this peanut gallery would like to reassess their support for socialism:
> 
> *10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela’s Descent Into Socialist Hell
> *
> _Nearly two decades of socialism has left oil-rich Venezuela in an unparalleled crisis. _
> 
> _Nevertheless, Chávez’s regime received plaudits from numerous left-wing academics, politicians, and celebrities who have now gone quiet on the matter. Here are ten of the most prominent examples._
> 
> *Noam Chomsky*
> *Sean Penn*
> *Oliver Stone*
> *Jesse Jackson*
> *Michael Moore*
> *Jeremy Corbyn*
> *Diego Maradona*
> *Naomi Campbell*
> *Joseph Stiglitz (economist)*
> *Danny Glover*
> 
> Videos:
> 10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela's Descent Into Socialist Hell - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is still better off than in the 90's when your heroes exploited the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard former president Chavez gave free healthcare to Venezuelans but I don't know if that's the truth or maybe just political propaganda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "free healthcare"...that's a rather loose phrase.
> I can get a free coffee that tastes like burnt tar.
Click to expand...

If you like to pay 500 bucks for your vaccination, feel free to call this blatant rip off a superior system. Your friendly med companies stand by your side.


----------



## pismoe

seems everyone is sick and dying and the biggest cry for free healthcare seems to come from youngsters that should be healthy .  Not talking about this board because i don't know anyones ages .  But geez , the free healthcare beggars are easy to manipulate .  For me , i was happy never to have to see a doctor unless forced to go by parents  .     As a kid i just figured that i had good genetic makeup [superior ]and was proud of it , still am and i'm an older still healthy guy that might drop dead tomorrow just like the healthcare beggars .


----------



## miketx

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone from this peanut gallery would like to reassess their support for socialism:
> 
> *10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela’s Descent Into Socialist Hell
> *
> _Nearly two decades of socialism has left oil-rich Venezuela in an unparalleled crisis. _
> 
> _Nevertheless, Chávez’s regime received plaudits from numerous left-wing academics, politicians, and celebrities who have now gone quiet on the matter. Here are ten of the most prominent examples._
> 
> *Noam Chomsky*
> *Sean Penn*
> *Oliver Stone*
> *Jesse Jackson*
> *Michael Moore*
> *Jeremy Corbyn*
> *Diego Maradona*
> *Naomi Campbell*
> *Joseph Stiglitz (economist)*
> *Danny Glover*
> 
> Videos:
> 10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela's Descent Into Socialist Hell - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is still better off than in the 90's when your heroes exploited the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard former president Chavez gave free healthcare to Venezuelans but I don't know if that's the truth or maybe just political propaganda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "free healthcare"...that's a rather loose phrase.
> I can get a free coffee that tastes like burnt tar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like to pay 500 bucks for your vaccination, feel free to call this blatant rip off a superior system. Your friendly med companies stand by your side.
Click to expand...

You make up whatever suits the latest lie don't you?


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone from this peanut gallery would like to reassess their support for socialism:
> 
> *10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela’s Descent Into Socialist Hell
> *
> _Nearly two decades of socialism has left oil-rich Venezuela in an unparalleled crisis. _
> 
> _Nevertheless, Chávez’s regime received plaudits from numerous left-wing academics, politicians, and celebrities who have now gone quiet on the matter. Here are ten of the most prominent examples._
> 
> *Noam Chomsky*
> *Sean Penn*
> *Oliver Stone*
> *Jesse Jackson*
> *Michael Moore*
> *Jeremy Corbyn*
> *Diego Maradona*
> *Naomi Campbell*
> *Joseph Stiglitz (economist)*
> *Danny Glover*
> 
> Videos:
> 10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela's Descent Into Socialist Hell - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is still better off than in the 90's when your heroes exploited the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard former president Chavez gave free healthcare to Venezuelans but I don't know if that's the truth or maybe just political propaganda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "free healthcare"...that's a rather loose phrase.
> I can get a free coffee that tastes like burnt tar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like to pay 500 bucks for your vaccination, feel free to call this blatant rip off a superior system. Your friendly med companies stand by your side.
Click to expand...

I have excellent good Health Insurance as do most of my family and friends who took the time to earn their advanced degrees.


----------



## Indeependent

miketx said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone from this peanut gallery would like to reassess their support for socialism:
> 
> *10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela’s Descent Into Socialist Hell
> *
> _Nearly two decades of socialism has left oil-rich Venezuela in an unparalleled crisis. _
> 
> _Nevertheless, Chávez’s regime received plaudits from numerous left-wing academics, politicians, and celebrities who have now gone quiet on the matter. Here are ten of the most prominent examples._
> 
> *Noam Chomsky*
> *Sean Penn*
> *Oliver Stone*
> *Jesse Jackson*
> *Michael Moore*
> *Jeremy Corbyn*
> *Diego Maradona*
> *Naomi Campbell*
> *Joseph Stiglitz (economist)*
> *Danny Glover*
> 
> Videos:
> 10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela's Descent Into Socialist Hell - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is still better off than in the 90's when your heroes exploited the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard former president Chavez gave free healthcare to Venezuelans but I don't know if that's the truth or maybe just political propaganda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "free healthcare"...that's a rather loose phrase.
> I can get a free coffee that tastes like burnt tar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like to pay 500 bucks for your vaccination, feel free to call this blatant rip off a superior system. Your friendly med companies stand by your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make up whatever suits the latest lie don't you?
Click to expand...

Don't *you* want the latest?


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone from this peanut gallery would like to reassess their support for socialism:
> 
> *10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela’s Descent Into Socialist Hell
> *
> _Nearly two decades of socialism has left oil-rich Venezuela in an unparalleled crisis. _
> 
> _Nevertheless, Chávez’s regime received plaudits from numerous left-wing academics, politicians, and celebrities who have now gone quiet on the matter. Here are ten of the most prominent examples._
> 
> *Noam Chomsky*
> *Sean Penn*
> *Oliver Stone*
> *Jesse Jackson*
> *Michael Moore*
> *Jeremy Corbyn*
> *Diego Maradona*
> *Naomi Campbell*
> *Joseph Stiglitz (economist)*
> *Danny Glover*
> 
> Videos:
> 10 Famous People Who Praised Venezuela's Descent Into Socialist Hell - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is still better off than in the 90's when your heroes exploited the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard former president Chavez gave free healthcare to Venezuelans but I don't know if that's the truth or maybe just political propaganda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "free healthcare"...that's a rather loose phrase.
> I can get a free coffee that tastes like burnt tar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like to pay 500 bucks for your vaccination, feel free to call this blatant rip off a superior system. Your friendly med companies stand by your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have excellent good Health Insurance as do most of my family and friends who took the time to earn their advanced degrees.
Click to expand...

That's fine. But a health care system is supposed to provide good health care to everyone.


----------



## miketx

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is still better off than in the 90's when your heroes exploited the country.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard former president Chavez gave free healthcare to Venezuelans but I don't know if that's the truth or maybe just political propaganda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "free healthcare"...that's a rather loose phrase.
> I can get a free coffee that tastes like burnt tar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like to pay 500 bucks for your vaccination, feel free to call this blatant rip off a superior system. Your friendly med companies stand by your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have excellent good Health Insurance as do most of my family and friends who took the time to earn their advanced degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine. But a health care system is supposed to provide good health care to everyone.
Click to expand...

Since when? Why do you want doctors to work for free? Do you work for free? Libs always want someone to do something for nothing but then it comes to them, no way!


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is still better off than in the 90's when your heroes exploited the country.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard former president Chavez gave free healthcare to Venezuelans but I don't know if that's the truth or maybe just political propaganda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "free healthcare"...that's a rather loose phrase.
> I can get a free coffee that tastes like burnt tar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like to pay 500 bucks for your vaccination, feel free to call this blatant rip off a superior system. Your friendly med companies stand by your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have excellent good Health Insurance as do most of my family and friends who took the time to earn their advanced degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine. But a health care system is supposed to provide good health care to everyone.
Click to expand...

You do realize how many industries are involved in the "Healthcare Industry"?
It's comprised of dozens of industries that do R&D, design, marketing and production for many industries other than just the "Healthcare Industry".
Some people have a very childlike view...they think there's a big building somewhere where medications, devices, machines and people are dropped into molds and then shipped out to the big Clinic or Hospital down the road.
That isn't how it works.


----------



## Bleipriester

miketx said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard former president Chavez gave free healthcare to Venezuelans but I don't know if that's the truth or maybe just political propaganda...
> 
> 
> 
> "free healthcare"...that's a rather loose phrase.
> I can get a free coffee that tastes like burnt tar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like to pay 500 bucks for your vaccination, feel free to call this blatant rip off a superior system. Your friendly med companies stand by your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have excellent good Health Insurance as do most of my family and friends who took the time to earn their advanced degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine. But a health care system is supposed to provide good health care to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when? Why do you want doctors to work for free? Do you work for free? Libs always want someone to do something for nothing but then it comes to them, no way!
Click to expand...

Nobody demands doctors to work for free.


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard former president Chavez gave free healthcare to Venezuelans but I don't know if that's the truth or maybe just political propaganda...
> 
> 
> 
> "free healthcare"...that's a rather loose phrase.
> I can get a free coffee that tastes like burnt tar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like to pay 500 bucks for your vaccination, feel free to call this blatant rip off a superior system. Your friendly med companies stand by your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have excellent good Health Insurance as do most of my family and friends who took the time to earn their advanced degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine. But a health care system is supposed to provide good health care to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize how many industries are involved in the "Healthcare Industry"?
> It's comprised of dozens of industries that do R&D, design, marketing and production for many industries other than just the "Healthcare Industry".
> Some people have a very childlike view...they think there's a big building somewhere where medications, devices, machines and people are dropped into molds and then shipped out to the big Clinic or Hospital down the road.
> That isn't how it works.
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? How does the overall number of buildings matter anyhow?


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> "free healthcare"...that's a rather loose phrase.
> I can get a free coffee that tastes like burnt tar.
> 
> 
> 
> If you like to pay 500 bucks for your vaccination, feel free to call this blatant rip off a superior system. Your friendly med companies stand by your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have excellent good Health Insurance as do most of my family and friends who took the time to earn their advanced degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine. But a health care system is supposed to provide good health care to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize how many industries are involved in the "Healthcare Industry"?
> It's comprised of dozens of industries that do R&D, design, marketing and production for many industries other than just the "Healthcare Industry".
> Some people have a very childlike view...they think there's a big building somewhere where medications, devices, machines and people are dropped into molds and then shipped out to the big Clinic or Hospital down the road.
> That isn't how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? How does the overall number of buildings matter anyhow?
Click to expand...

OMG!  Have 120Mg of caffeine and pay attention...
Your vision of the Healthcare Industry is childish.
Try reading my post again without the last sarcastic sentence.


----------



## miketx

Bleipriester said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> "free healthcare"...that's a rather loose phrase.
> I can get a free coffee that tastes like burnt tar.
> 
> 
> 
> If you like to pay 500 bucks for your vaccination, feel free to call this blatant rip off a superior system. Your friendly med companies stand by your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have excellent good Health Insurance as do most of my family and friends who took the time to earn their advanced degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine. But a health care system is supposed to provide good health care to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when? Why do you want doctors to work for free? Do you work for free? Libs always want someone to do something for nothing but then it comes to them, no way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody demands doctors to work for free.
Click to expand...

Right, but you want free medical care. uh-huh.


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like to pay 500 bucks for your vaccination, feel free to call this blatant rip off a superior system. Your friendly med companies stand by your side.
> 
> 
> 
> I have excellent good Health Insurance as do most of my family and friends who took the time to earn their advanced degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine. But a health care system is supposed to provide good health care to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize how many industries are involved in the "Healthcare Industry"?
> It's comprised of dozens of industries that do R&D, design, marketing and production for many industries other than just the "Healthcare Industry".
> Some people have a very childlike view...they think there's a big building somewhere where medications, devices, machines and people are dropped into molds and then shipped out to the big Clinic or Hospital down the road.
> That isn't how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? How does the overall number of buildings matter anyhow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!  Have 120Mg of caffeine and pay attention...
> Your vision of the Healthcare Industry is childish.
> Try reading my post again without the last sarcastic sentence.
Click to expand...

You have no idea about my "vision" of the health care industry. You are just suggesting moronic things right now. And again, what´s the point?


----------



## Bleipriester

miketx said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like to pay 500 bucks for your vaccination, feel free to call this blatant rip off a superior system. Your friendly med companies stand by your side.
> 
> 
> 
> I have excellent good Health Insurance as do most of my family and friends who took the time to earn their advanced degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine. But a health care system is supposed to provide good health care to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when? Why do you want doctors to work for free? Do you work for free? Libs always want someone to do something for nothing but then it comes to them, no way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody demands doctors to work for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, but you want free medical care. uh-huh.
Click to expand...

I *do* have free medical care. Yet, the doctors are paid.


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have excellent good Health Insurance as do most of my family and friends who took the time to earn their advanced degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine. But a health care system is supposed to provide good health care to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize how many industries are involved in the "Healthcare Industry"?
> It's comprised of dozens of industries that do R&D, design, marketing and production for many industries other than just the "Healthcare Industry".
> Some people have a very childlike view...they think there's a big building somewhere where medications, devices, machines and people are dropped into molds and then shipped out to the big Clinic or Hospital down the road.
> That isn't how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? How does the overall number of buildings matter anyhow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!  Have 120Mg of caffeine and pay attention...
> Your vision of the Healthcare Industry is childish.
> Try reading my post again without the last sarcastic sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea about my "vision" of the health care industry. You are just suggesting moronic things right now. And again, what´s the point?
Click to expand...

Medicines.
Instruments.
Machines.
Everyday items designed for the handicapped or infirm.
Health Care Professionals.
Physicians.
Health Care Maintenance.
Financial Analysts.
The companies that have to train people.in all aspects of the Healthcare Industry.
Just as a sample of the different industries that go into the Healthcare Industry.

Get it?
Your postings belie the impression that you don't get it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine. But a health care system is supposed to provide good health care to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize how many industries are involved in the "Healthcare Industry"?
> It's comprised of dozens of industries that do R&D, design, marketing and production for many industries other than just the "Healthcare Industry".
> Some people have a very childlike view...they think there's a big building somewhere where medications, devices, machines and people are dropped into molds and then shipped out to the big Clinic or Hospital down the road.
> That isn't how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? How does the overall number of buildings matter anyhow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!  Have 120Mg of caffeine and pay attention...
> Your vision of the Healthcare Industry is childish.
> Try reading my post again without the last sarcastic sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea about my "vision" of the health care industry. You are just suggesting moronic things right now. And again, what´s the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Medicines.
> Instruments.
> Machines.
> Everyday items designed for the handicapped or infirm.
> Health Care Professionals.
> Physicians.
> Health Care Maintenance.
> Financial Analysts.
> The companies that have to train people.in all aspects of the Healthcare Industry.
> Just as a sample of the different industries that go into the Healthcare Industry.
> 
> Get it?
> Your postings belie the impression that you don't get it.
Click to expand...

Still, how is this an argument for that poor people should have no health care?


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize how many industries are involved in the "Healthcare Industry"?
> It's comprised of dozens of industries that do R&D, design, marketing and production for many industries other than just the "Healthcare Industry".
> Some people have a very childlike view...they think there's a big building somewhere where medications, devices, machines and people are dropped into molds and then shipped out to the big Clinic or Hospital down the road.
> That isn't how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? How does the overall number of buildings matter anyhow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!  Have 120Mg of caffeine and pay attention...
> Your vision of the Healthcare Industry is childish.
> Try reading my post again without the last sarcastic sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea about my "vision" of the health care industry. You are just suggesting moronic things right now. And again, what´s the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Medicines.
> Instruments.
> Machines.
> Everyday items designed for the handicapped or infirm.
> Health Care Professionals.
> Physicians.
> Health Care Maintenance.
> Financial Analysts.
> The companies that have to train people.in all aspects of the Healthcare Industry.
> Just as a sample of the different industries that go into the Healthcare Industry.
> 
> Get it?
> Your postings belie the impression that you don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still, how is this an argument for that poor people should have no health care?
Click to expand...

I am for the reversal of Reaganomics which caused the current crisis.
UHC is a band-aid.


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? How does the overall number of buildings matter anyhow?
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Have 120Mg of caffeine and pay attention...
> Your vision of the Healthcare Industry is childish.
> Try reading my post again without the last sarcastic sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea about my "vision" of the health care industry. You are just suggesting moronic things right now. And again, what´s the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Medicines.
> Instruments.
> Machines.
> Everyday items designed for the handicapped or infirm.
> Health Care Professionals.
> Physicians.
> Health Care Maintenance.
> Financial Analysts.
> The companies that have to train people.in all aspects of the Healthcare Industry.
> Just as a sample of the different industries that go into the Healthcare Industry.
> 
> Get it?
> Your postings belie the impression that you don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still, how is this an argument for that poor people should have no health care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am for the reversal of Reaganomics which caused the current crisis.
> UHC is a band-aid.
Click to expand...

Aren´t Reaganomics exactly what you want? Tax cuts for the rich, dry bones for the rest?


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Have 120Mg of caffeine and pay attention...
> Your vision of the Healthcare Industry is childish.
> Try reading my post again without the last sarcastic sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea about my "vision" of the health care industry. You are just suggesting moronic things right now. And again, what´s the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Medicines.
> Instruments.
> Machines.
> Everyday items designed for the handicapped or infirm.
> Health Care Professionals.
> Physicians.
> Health Care Maintenance.
> Financial Analysts.
> The companies that have to train people.in all aspects of the Healthcare Industry.
> Just as a sample of the different industries that go into the Healthcare Industry.
> 
> Get it?
> Your postings belie the impression that you don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still, how is this an argument for that poor people should have no health care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am for the reversal of Reaganomics which caused the current crisis.
> UHC is a band-aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren´t Reaganomics exactly what you want? Tax cuts for the rich, dry bones for the rest?
Click to expand...

Nope.
Tax cuts for companies that are in America, hire Americans and dispose of all Business Visas.
Each company gets it's Tax Cuts after meeting this criteria.


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea about my "vision" of the health care industry. You are just suggesting moronic things right now. And again, what´s the point?
> 
> 
> 
> Medicines.
> Instruments.
> Machines.
> Everyday items designed for the handicapped or infirm.
> Health Care Professionals.
> Physicians.
> Health Care Maintenance.
> Financial Analysts.
> The companies that have to train people.in all aspects of the Healthcare Industry.
> Just as a sample of the different industries that go into the Healthcare Industry.
> 
> Get it?
> Your postings belie the impression that you don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still, how is this an argument for that poor people should have no health care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am for the reversal of Reaganomics which caused the current crisis.
> UHC is a band-aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren´t Reaganomics exactly what you want? Tax cuts for the rich, dry bones for the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> Tax cuts for companies that are in America, hire Americans and dispose of all Business Visas.
> Each company gets it's Tax Cuts after meeting this criteria.
Click to expand...

Sounds reasonable. Should be a matter of course, though.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bleipriester said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is still better off than in the 90's when your heroes exploited the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha
> 
> no
> 
> Once Latin America’s richest country, Venezuela can no longer feed its people, hobbled by the nationalization of farms as well as price and currency controls​
> Venezuela Is Starving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imperialist propaganda. Your regime wants a satellit state, this is why you guys are crying wolf here. There are many capitalist countries where people starve to death, yet not a single thread about this you managed to create.
Click to expand...


Oh STFU. Venezuela is the epitome of a failed Communist government.

It never works, ever.

America has the best system in the world. Some things need to be rolled back to people having more individual liberty.

For instance: Fishing and Hunting.


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medicines.
> Instruments.
> Machines.
> Everyday items designed for the handicapped or infirm.
> Health Care Professionals.
> Physicians.
> Health Care Maintenance.
> Financial Analysts.
> The companies that have to train people.in all aspects of the Healthcare Industry.
> Just as a sample of the different industries that go into the Healthcare Industry.
> 
> Get it?
> Your postings belie the impression that you don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Still, how is this an argument for that poor people should have no health care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am for the reversal of Reaganomics which caused the current crisis.
> UHC is a band-aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren´t Reaganomics exactly what you want? Tax cuts for the rich, dry bones for the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> Tax cuts for companies that are in America, hire Americans and dispose of all Business Visas.
> Each company gets it's Tax Cuts after meeting this criteria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds reasonable. Should be a matter of course, though.
Click to expand...

But neither Party will go for it because their major contributors aren't interested.


----------



## Bleipriester

Marion Morrison said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is still better off than in the 90's when your heroes exploited the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha
> 
> no
> 
> Once Latin America’s richest country, Venezuela can no longer feed its people, hobbled by the nationalization of farms as well as price and currency controls​
> Venezuela Is Starving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imperialist propaganda. Your regime wants a satellit state, this is why you guys are crying wolf here. There are many capitalist countries where people starve to death, yet not a single thread about this you managed to create.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh STFU. Venezuela is the epitome of a failed Communist government.
> 
> It never works, ever.
> 
> America has the best system in the world. Some things need to be rolled back to people having more individual liberty.
> 
> For instance: Fishing and Hunting.
Click to expand...

I already explained how the crisis started and it was not due to "socialism".


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, how is this an argument for that poor people should have no health care?
> 
> 
> 
> I am for the reversal of Reaganomics which caused the current crisis.
> UHC is a band-aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren´t Reaganomics exactly what you want? Tax cuts for the rich, dry bones for the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> Tax cuts for companies that are in America, hire Americans and dispose of all Business Visas.
> Each company gets it's Tax Cuts after meeting this criteria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds reasonable. Should be a matter of course, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But neither Party will go for it because their major contributors aren't interested.
Click to expand...

Trump promised something like that.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bleipriester said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is still better off than in the 90's when your heroes exploited the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha
> 
> no
> 
> Once Latin America’s richest country, Venezuela can no longer feed its people, hobbled by the nationalization of farms as well as price and currency controls​
> Venezuela Is Starving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imperialist propaganda. Your regime wants a satellit state, this is why you guys are crying wolf here. There are many capitalist countries where people starve to death, yet not a single thread about this you managed to create.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh STFU. Venezuela is the epitome of a failed Communist government.
> 
> It never works, ever.
> 
> America has the best system in the world. Some things need to be rolled back to people having more individual liberty.
> 
> For instance: Fishing and Hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already explained how the crisis started and it was not due to "socialism".
Click to expand...


Yes it was. Socialism and Dictatorship. What a failing combo every time.


----------



## Bleipriester

Marion Morrison said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is still better off than in the 90's when your heroes exploited the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha
> 
> no
> 
> Once Latin America’s richest country, Venezuela can no longer feed its people, hobbled by the nationalization of farms as well as price and currency controls​
> Venezuela Is Starving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imperialist propaganda. Your regime wants a satellit state, this is why you guys are crying wolf here. There are many capitalist countries where people starve to death, yet not a single thread about this you managed to create.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh STFU. Venezuela is the epitome of a failed Communist government.
> 
> It never works, ever.
> 
> America has the best system in the world. Some things need to be rolled back to people having more individual liberty.
> 
> For instance: Fishing and Hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already explained how the crisis started and it was not due to "socialism".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it was. Socialism and Dictatorship. What a failing combo every time.
Click to expand...

In reality, the low oil price and the private companies withholding food are the reasons.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bleipriester said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha
> 
> no
> 
> Once Latin America’s richest country, Venezuela can no longer feed its people, hobbled by the nationalization of farms as well as price and currency controls​
> Venezuela Is Starving
> 
> 
> 
> Imperialist propaganda. Your regime wants a satellit state, this is why you guys are crying wolf here. There are many capitalist countries where people starve to death, yet not a single thread about this you managed to create.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh STFU. Venezuela is the epitome of a failed Communist government.
> 
> It never works, ever.
> 
> America has the best system in the world. Some things need to be rolled back to people having more individual liberty.
> 
> For instance: Fishing and Hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already explained how the crisis started and it was not due to "socialism".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it was. Socialism and Dictatorship. What a failing combo every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In reality, the low oil price and the private companies withholding food are the reasons.
Click to expand...


Private companies and government run agriculture, how does that work successfully?

Apparently it does not.


----------



## Bleipriester

Marion Morrison said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imperialist propaganda. Your regime wants a satellit state, this is why you guys are crying wolf here. There are many capitalist countries where people starve to death, yet not a single thread about this you managed to create.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh STFU. Venezuela is the epitome of a failed Communist government.
> 
> It never works, ever.
> 
> America has the best system in the world. Some things need to be rolled back to people having more individual liberty.
> 
> For instance: Fishing and Hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already explained how the crisis started and it was not due to "socialism".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it was. Socialism and Dictatorship. What a failing combo every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In reality, the low oil price and the private companies withholding food are the reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Private companies and government run agriculture, how does that work successfully?
> 
> Apparently it does not.
Click to expand...

Venezuela is not a purely socialist country. The big food companies belong to supporters of the right-wing opposition. In how far the agriculture is socialized - I don´t know. Fact is, however, that the opposition uses disgusting means and whatever someone´s opinion is, this cannot be supported.


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am for the reversal of Reaganomics which caused the current crisis.
> UHC is a band-aid.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren´t Reaganomics exactly what you want? Tax cuts for the rich, dry bones for the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> Tax cuts for companies that are in America, hire Americans and dispose of all Business Visas.
> Each company gets it's Tax Cuts after meeting this criteria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds reasonable. Should be a matter of course, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But neither Party will go for it because their major contributors aren't interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump promised something like that.
Click to expand...

Yes he did; and if he doesn't deliver there's no one left for me to vote for.


----------



## Bleipriester

There is a table with those who died since April 4, how they died, their political affiliation and the legal state of the case. Looks like there are "opposition" thugs carrying out drive by killings on motorcycles.

In Detail: The Deaths So Far


----------

